# Videos on Cats



## FudgieHeng (May 23, 2012)

Hello! Since I cannot find any thread on cat videos, i shall create one here! 

Worlds Most Patient Cat Will you be as patient as this cat?


----------



## FudgieHeng (May 23, 2012)

Cat barking like a dog!

Thanks for the like!  anyway, check out another cat vid. This cat is good at imitating dog barks! lol


----------



## FudgieHeng (May 23, 2012)

Certain cats are just playful right? But it's fine as long as they enjoy..

Cute cat thinks it&#039;s a dog

How do you interact with your cat?:thumbup:


----------



## FudgieHeng (May 23, 2012)

this cat is enjoying his watermelon on a hot sunny day.

Kitty with a Watermelon Addiction

adorable!


----------



## FudgieHeng (May 23, 2012)

Brave Kitten Stands Up to Dog

I would say she's a very brave kitty!


----------



## FudgieHeng (May 23, 2012)

Look at how concentrated this cat is.. 

Cat Copies Owner&#039;s Every Move


----------



## FudgieHeng (May 23, 2012)

Time for some heartwarming sessions 

Adorable Baby Animals and Their Moms :biggrin5:


----------



## FudgieHeng (May 23, 2012)

Blur Kitten

Isn't this kitty adorable to the max??


----------



## FudgieHeng (May 23, 2012)

Probably, it's e owner that put this kitty up. So dangerous! 

Little Kitty Thinks Shes a Shoe


----------



## FudgieHeng (May 23, 2012)

Boxer Cat

This cat is beautiful.. don't you agree.. but pardon for its violence =x HAHA


----------



## Jen4579 (Jan 12, 2013)

Out cat is probably the most video'd and photographed cat ever

This was taken in June when he was 9 months old
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153044569115057&l=3996582837680689649

Alfie at 10 weeks he still goes mad with pom pom balls actually if anything he loves them more!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152948589775057&l=7233685711736610201

Another one from when he was a tiny kitten super cute thinking he's a dog
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152391187995057&l=6828099089186112580


----------



## FudgieHeng (May 23, 2012)

Do they have a best acting award for pets? :O

Hahaa, this kitty should definitely win it.. Dramatic Kitty


----------



## FudgieHeng (May 23, 2012)

Kitten using chopticks

This cat is amazing, sitting on two legs and waiting for its owner to fed it using chopsticks.


----------



## FudgieHeng (May 23, 2012)

omg..haha this is funny.. Cute cat thinks it&#039;s a dog

they get identity confusion?


----------

